# XXXX - Fruit Chase (U)



## shaunj66 (Oct 24, 2004)

*XXXX - Fruit Chase*














[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*Release Group:*Rising Sun*Save Type:*Password*ROM Size:*32Mbit*Publisher:*None*Region:*USA*ROM Serial**:*AGP-ADCE-USA*Language(s):*English*View NFO:*Click Here


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 24, 2004)

Funny how GameFAQs has nothing on this game.




Edit: It's a puzzle game.


----------



## xtc (Oct 24, 2004)

whoa what is this


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 24, 2004)

is it just me or is there big red x's over where the image is suppose to be...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,Oct 24 2004, 12:21 PM] is it just me or is there big red x's over where the image is suppose to be...


When a ROM is just released, this site won't have pics until a mod downlaods it and uploads some pics.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 24, 2004)

There are no screens because it doesn't work properly in any emulator, I haven't tried too hard because I can't be bothered with it at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got better things to be getting on with!

I'll try and get some screens later...


----------



## Lily (Oct 24, 2004)

It's a fun puzzler, I quite like it.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 24, 2004)

The .nfo says it has some kind of super-ultra-megazorg (Ahi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) protection, but that Rising Sun have cracked it, so it should play on emulators, right?


----------



## Z_Hunter (Oct 24, 2004)

This game looks great. I would love to play as a big red X!


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Oct 24, 2004)

http://www.playeradvance.org

have pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shaun is a slow ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




steal pics from somewhere


----------



## mattlouf (Oct 24, 2004)

If you need it

I just miss the box... If someone can help me


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(mattlouf @ Oct 24 2004 said:


> If you need it
> 
> I just miss the box... If someone can help me


Thanks mattlouf! How did  you get it working in an emulator?

I don't think there is a box, seeing as how the ROM never got published.


----------



## Vinpire (Oct 24, 2004)

you won't find a box for it, in case you lost the plot entirely and didn't read the very pretty intro, it was never released due to licensing issues, ergo... no box.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 24, 2004)

Nuked right infront of my eyes


----------



## knl (Oct 24, 2004)

release a nuked rom for what purpose?
I mean, nuked roms shouldn't count in the rom list.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Oct 24, 2004)

XXX???  Oh wait... 4 Xs... damn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me doesnt download...


----------



## speechless (Oct 24, 2004)

http://www.teyko.com/fruitchase.htm

screen thieves, nah, is all fair in love and un-watermarked title/game shots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there was more than likely a reason this never surfaced earlier, oh yes, in playing i now see why...piece of shit detined for asian gamers...ahaha..no wonder it was copy protected...



			
				QUOTE(teyko.com @ website (look down under the screenshots [img said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/wink.gif[/img] ))]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gimm3 the level editor kthx...  :gbasp:


----------



## lamer-blamer (Oct 24, 2004)

nice game... too bad that it gets boring after finishing it once :/


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 25, 2004)

Erm. Why'd this get nuked?


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 25, 2004)

fix0rd


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahh!  Fruit Chase has been bought out by Gold Nugget Casino!!!


----------



## mynimal (Oct 25, 2004)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Oct 24 2004 said:


> The .nfo says it has some kind of super-ultra-megazorg (Ahi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I wonder why the company bothered to put my protection on it. Seems like too much of a fuss, we got around it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(If you don't get it, see my member title o.o)


----------



## opcode32 (Oct 25, 2004)

sceners coded it, and they love their copy protections (iridion 1/2 anyone)


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm guessing it was nuked as it was never a commercially released rom, thus no number.  Still a legit release though in my opinion and very welcome for my XXXX collection


----------



## Woxxy (Oct 25, 2004)

Release Date: Late February 2003... hmm... maybe they should update their website...


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 25, 2004)

what's different between the xxx nuked version and the 1723 - Golden Nugget Casino (U)...
it is xxx or 1723?


----------



## Lily (Oct 25, 2004)

QUOTE(Woxxy @ Oct 25 2004 said:


> Release Date: Late February 2003... hmm... maybe they should update their website...


No, they shouldn't..it was never officially released.


----------



## Costello (Oct 25, 2004)

```
Â | Â Release Notes ... Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â_ Â /_____:_
Â | Â- --------------- - Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â| Â Â /___|
Â | Â Hi, it's us again! Look what came up in our mailbox Â |_____ Â_|___
Â | Â two days ago.. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â _/ Â /
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/______:__
Â | Â Hi guys, I have a special treat for you. This is a Â Â Â Â/ Â Â|
Â | Â rather old (from 2002), but very interesting game Â Â Â Â_ Â Â 
Â | Â called Fruit Chase. Let me give you some info: Â Â Â Â Â /______/
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â The cart features a heavy copy-protection: e.g. you can't play Â|
Â | Â play world 3-1. On the original cart everything works fine but Â|
Â | Â if you want to play the rom on a flash cart you can't pass world|
Â | Â 3-1. This is 100% a good dump. You can dump the cart 100000 Â Â |
Â | Â times it's always the same. Also if you manipulate anything in Â|
Â | Â the cart/dump you see a skull-screen when trying to play the Â Â|
Â | Â game afterwards. This game is old now but was never released in |
Â | Â the market so it's, like said, old but also a rarity which other|
Â | Â groups don't have access to. Also its a challenge of cracking Â |
Â | Â it. Are you good enough to make it playable??? Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Good luck. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â P.S. A trainer for the game with level-skip would be fine Â Â Â |
Â | Â also;)) consider that. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â //------------------- End of Mail ---------------------------- Â|
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | ÂOfcourse we were good enough! And because we were asked so kindly|
Â | Âa small +5 trainer (yes, with levelskip!) was added too. Also Â Â|
Â | Âspecial greetings to the fellow scener that was involved with Â Â|
Â | Âthis title. You tried hard mate, but it wasn't good enough;-) Â |
Â | ÂRespect to you nonetheless, you know we just did what had to be Â|
Â | Âdone! So everyone, enjoy this fine little puzzler! Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
Â | Â RS 2004 - "The guys who used to hang with oldskool legends!" Â Â|
```

the original NFO seems quite funny to me now  :hmm:


----------



## betaboy (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm puzzled. This is not the same game as Golden Nugget Casio but uses it's screenshots. Why?


----------



## Lily (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, it really isn't that hard to understand - this was originally given the number 1723, but when it was realized this was never a commercial cart, it was nuked and given an XXXX instead. Obviously it's still associated with the shots for the real 1723 release.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 25, 2004)

Why not just take screens with GB Player + GCN Streaming when a game cant run on emu?


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 26, 2004)

QUOTE(stryk @ Oct 24 2004 said:


> screens are mixed atm, will be fixed soon.


you guys ever planning to change the screens?


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Oct 26, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Oct 26 2004 said:


> QUOTE(stryk @ Oct 24 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > screens are mixed atm, will be fixed soon.
> ...


Screen are fixed. Atlest now the mystery is solved.


----------



## No-XS (Sep 22, 2007)

At least we got paid for making the music back then. I've never seen the game itself, or played it..


----------



## Relys (Sep 25, 2007)

M-M-M-M-M-EAGA BUMP!


----------

